# Mig and tig welding



## عبير عبد الرحمن (4 سبتمبر 2009)

GTAW* Welding*


Gas Tungsten Arc Welding (GTAW) is frequently referred to as TIG welding. TIG welding is a commonly used high quality welding process. TIG welding has become a popular choice of welding processes when high quality, precision welding is required. In TIG welding an arc is formed between a nonconsumable tungsten electrode and the metal being welded. Gas is fed through the torch to shield the electrode and molten weld pool. If filler wire is used, it is added to the weld pool separately. 




​*TIG Welding Benefits*


Superior quality welds 
Welds can be made with or without filler metal 
Precise control of welding variables (heat) 
Free of spatter 
Low distortion 
*Shielding Gases*


Argon 
Argon + Hydrogen 
Argon/Helium 
Helium is generally added to increase heat input (increase welding speed or weld penetration). Hydrogen will result in cleaner looking welds and also increase heat input, however, Hydrogen may promote porosity or hydrogen cracking.


*GTAW Welding Limitations*


Requires greater welder dexterity than MIG or stick welding 
Lower deposition rates 
More costly for welding thick sections 




​






​ 
*Common GTAW Welding Concerns*

We can help optimize your welding process variables. Evaluate your current welding parameters and techniques. Help eliminate common welding problems and discontinuities such as those listed below: 

*Weld Discontinuities*


Undercutting 
Tungsten inclusions 
Porosity 
Weld metal cracks 
Heat affected zone cracks 
*TIG Welding Problems *


Erratic arc 
Excessive electrode consumption 
Oxidized weld deposit 
Arc wandering 
Porosity 
Difficult arc starting 





MIG Welding


Gas Metal Arc Welding (GMAW) is frequently referred to as MIG welding. MIG welding is a commonly used high deposition rate welding process. Wire is continuously fed from a spool. MIG welding is therefore referred to as a semiautomatic welding process. 




​*MIG Welding Benefits*


All position capability 
Higher deposition rates than SMAW 
Less operator skill required 
Long welds can be made without starts and stops 
Minimal post weld cleaning is required 
*MIG Welding Shielding Gas*


The shielding gas, forms the arc plasma, stabilizes the arc on the metal being welded, shields the arc and molten weld pool, and allows smooth transfer of metal from the weld wire to the molten weld pool. : 


The primary shielding gasses used are


:

Argon 
Argon - 1 to 5% Oxygen 
Argon - 3 to 25% CO2 
Argon/Helium 
CO2 is also used in its pure form in some MIG welding processes. However, in some applications the presence of CO2 in the shielding gas may adversely affect the mechanical properties of the weld. 




​ 







​
*

Weld Discontinuities
[*]




Undercut
[*]Excessive melt-through 
[*]Incomplete fusion 
[*]Incomplete joint penetration 
[*]Porosity 
[*]Weld metal cracks 
[*]Heat affected zone cracks 




​
*




*<H4>MIG Welding Problems</H4>

Heavily oxidized weld deposit 
Irregular wire feed 
Burnback 
Porosity 
Unstable arc 
Difficult arc starting 
Weld Discontinuities*







​ 






​ 





​ 







Above are several different representations of weld Cracking


Below is a representation of a convex fillet weld without discontinuities.​



​ 


:7::7::7::7::7:


----------



## Shaheen81 (5 سبتمبر 2009)

tanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## AHMAD-1976 (6 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## mnci (6 سبتمبر 2009)

Shielded Metal Arc Welding Guidelines

Submerged Arc Welding

T I G welding tips by tom bell


----------



## tamereng78 (6 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (6 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع مميز ورائع شكرا جزيلا​


----------



## هاله المصريه (10 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكوره مهندسه عبير موضوع جميل


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (4 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## م0بشار (11 فبراير 2010)

موضوع رائع ومميز عن لحام tig , mig مشكورة مهندسة عبير 0
واحب ان اضيف بعض المعلومات عن كلا النوعين 

لحام tig :-
1- يتميز بانه من ادق انواع اللحام ويحتاج الى مهارة عالية .
2- تقلب اقطاب السالب والموجب حيث الموجب على القطعة المشغلة (الحرارة الاعلى ) والسالب مع مسدس اللحام 
(الحرارة الاقل ) لحماية قطب التنجستن من الانصهار .
3- يستخدم غاز خامل مثل الاركون او الهيليوم والاغلب الارغون لتوفير حماية للقوس من تفاعلات الغازات الموجودة
في الجو مع منطقة اللحام اي قوس اللحام وبالتالي تشكل منطقة ضعف .
4- تكون اسطوانات الاركون ذات لون اسود , ويجب ان يكون نقاوة الاركون 99,4 % ويجب ابدال الاسطوانة عند
وصولها الى ضغط 20 بار لتجنب الخبث في عملية اللحام .
5- يفضل لحام الانابيب من سمك 6 ملم واقل في لحام tig .
6- لكون هذا النوع من اللحام دقيق سوف يتعامل مع وصلة اللحام للانبوب بما يسمى gap وهو مسافة الفراغ بين 
قطعتي الانبوبين المراد لحامهما وهذة المسافة من (1,6 - 2,4 ) وكلما كانت اقرب لل 1,6 يستخدم سلك لحام 1,6
وعندما تكون اقرب لل 2,4 يستخدم سلك لحام قطر 2,4 وسلك اللحام المستخدم هو E13.12
ويتعامل كذلك مع موازنة الانبوب على الاربع جهات اعلى واسفل ويمين ويسار للانبوبين المراد لحام وصلة بينهما
ويسمى هذا (high-low) وهو مسموح من 0,4 ملم فدون .
7- كذلك لكون هذا اللحام دقيق تستخدم الفحوصات البصرية وبالاصباغ النافذة developer+cleanier 
والفحص بالاشعة السينية x- ray وهذه الفحوصات مدرجة من الاقل دقة الى الاعلى دقة , ومن الجدير بالذكر
ان الفحص بالاصباغ النافذة يطبق على اول pass من اللحام فقط .
8- يكون معدل تدفق غاز الاركون في مسدس اللحام من( 9-12 )لتر /دقيقة.
9 - اود ان اذكر هذه المعلومة ان الانابيب المستخدمة في المحركات النفاثة يتم لحامها بواسط لحام tig.
10-هنالك ايضا معلومة اخرى مفيدة وهي ان اكثر الاشخاص يسمي لحام tig لحام اركون وهو خطا حيث ان الاركون
هو غاز حماية في هذا الحام وليس طريقة لحام 0.



لحام mig - mag

1- ان لحام ال mig هو نفسه لحام ال mag من كل المواصفات والمعدات نفس ماكنة اللحام ولكن الفرق هو الغاز
الخامل المستخدم للحماية فاذا كان غاز co2 سمي mig و يسمى اذا كان الغاز اركون mag
2- يتميز لحام ال mig بانه لحام مستمر لوصلات طويلة ومستقيمة وشرائط على الانابيب
3- ان ماكنة اللحام هي ماكنة لحام عادية ولكن تكون مزودة بجزء اوتوماتيكي يتركب اعلى الماكنة وهو لغرض التغذية
الاوتوماتيكية لسلك اللحام الذي هو عبارة عن بكرة مثبتة وبواسطة محرك صغير كهربائي ونظومة دشالي gear ورولات ملساء يمر فوقها السلك وبواسطة حركة التروس او الدشالي يتم تغذية سلك اللحام لمسدس اللحام
4- ان سلك اللحام هو E 7010G 
5- يوجد نوعين من اسلاك اللحام مغلف وغير مفلف بطبقة واقية في حال استخدام الثاني يجب استخدام غاز خامل
وعند استخدام الاول يمكن استخدام غاز ويمكن عدم استخدامه 
6- لحام ال mig يتصف بصعوبة بدء القوس 



ارجو ان اكون قد افدت بذلك وشكرا مرة اخرى للمهندسة عبير 0​ 

_ليست الانانيية ان يعيش المرء كما يهوى بل يطالب الاخرين ان يعيشو كما يريد _

سبحان الله وبحمده
 م0 بشار


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (11 فبراير 2010)

مشكور اخ بشار للاضافه


----------



## على هارون (12 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## أحمد دعبس (3 أغسطس 2010)




----------



## الملاك البري (17 يونيو 2011)

​شكرا للاخت عبير عبد الرحمن وشكرا لكم جميعا ولكني بحاجة الى مساعدتم في مشكلة معينة هل يمكن لحام التك في الهواء الطلق وما هي الطريقة المناسبة


----------

